# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Արձակ. Ֆենտեզի-պրոյեկտ

## Rhayader

Եկեք բոլորով միասին համատեղ ֆենտեզի գրենք: Միտքը կա, համահեղինակներ են պետք: Կգրենք հենց Ակումբում: Հայտերն ընդունվում են:

----------

Եկվոր (24.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (15.08.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Եկեք բոլորով միասին համատեղ ֆենտեզի գրենք: Միտքը կա, համահեղինակներ են պետք: Կգրենք հենց Ակումբում: Հայտերն ընդունվում են:


Ավելի կոնկրետ ինչ ֆենտեզի՞ Ռոբոտ մոբոտ՞ Թե..՞
Մի քիչ որ մանրամասնես լավ կանես :Wink:

----------

Rhayader (23.05.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ավելի կոնկրետ ինչ ֆենտեզի՞ Ռոբոտ մոբոտ՞ Թե..՞
> Մի քիչ որ մանրամասնես լավ կանես


Օ))) պատկերացրու՝ կլասսիկ ֆենտեզի, առավել մոտիկ է Ռոջեր Ժելյազնու «Լույսի Իշխանը» վեպին:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Եկեք բոլորով միասին համատեղ ֆենտեզի գրենք: Միտքը կա, համահեղինակներ են պետք: Կգրենք հենց Ակումբում: Հայտերն ընդունվում են:


Ինչպե՞ս պետք է հայտ ներկայացնել, ես ուզում եմ…

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչպե՞ս պետք է հայտ ներկայացնել, ես ուզում եմ…


Արդեն ներկայացրեցիր, այն ընդունված է: Բացատրեմ սկզբունքը. ես տալիս եմ համապատասխան գլխի սյուժեի գիծը, համահեղինակներն այն շարադրում են իրենց ձևով: Վերջում ես այդ ամենը միաձուլում եմ, ավելացնում եմ իմ մտքերն ու գլուխը պատրաստ է:
Հեղինակային իրավունքները բոլորինս հավասար են , անկախ նրանից, ում տարբերակն ինչքանով է օգտագործվել: Մասշտաբը՝ լիարժեք վեպ (մինչև հազար էջ): Վերջում կտպագրենք: Ողջունվում են.
կողմնակի արկածները, առաջադրված համահեղինակների կողմիցսյուժեի կապակցությամբ նկատողություններն ու առաջարկներըքննարկումները գործող անձանց, փիլիսոփայական կամ այլ աղբյուրների վերաբերյալֆանֆիկները՝ պատմվածքներ առանձին գործող անձանց մասին, որոնք վեպի մեջ չեն մտնում
Չեն ողջունվում.
հայկական թեմատիկայի արհեստական ներդրումը
խտրականություն, ցանկացած տիպի
«մոդայիկ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի» ներդրումը
կռիվ-ղամաղալը՝ սեփական տարբերակն առաջ քշելու համար

Ասեմ, որ արդեն ունեմ ամբողջական սյուժեի գիծ, որը բավականին բարդ է, ու երբեմն որոշ առաջարկներ ստիպված կլինեմ մերժել, որպեսզի դրանք իրադարձությունների ընթացքին չխանգարեն:

----------

Եկվոր (25.05.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բա մարդ ժամանակ չունենա՞ր՝ մի երկու էջ գրեր էլֆերի ու օռկերի մասին...

Քո էլֆերն էլ ե՞ն բոյով ու իմաստուն նետաձիգ-էսթետներ, գնոմները՝ մորուքավոր քարանձավային դարբիններ, իսկ օռկերը՝ լույսից վախեցող, լպրծուն ու վախկոտ մարդակերներ: Թե՞ ինչ-որ հետաքրքրություն, այնուամենայնիվ, կա  :Jpit: :

----------


## Rhayader

> Բա մարդ ժամանակ չունենա՞ր՝ մի երկու էջ գրեր էլֆերի ու օռկերի մասին...
> 
> Քո էլֆերն էլ ե՞ն բոյով ու իմաստուն նետաձիգ-էսթետներ, գնոմները՝ մորուքավոր քարանձավային դարբիններ, իսկ օռկերը՝ լույսից վախեցող, լպրծուն ու վախկոտ մարդակերներ: Թե՞ ինչ-որ հետաքրքրություն, այնուամենայնիվ, կա :


Օրկեր, էլֆեր, գնոմներ չկան))) ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի բարդ է:

----------


## Dorian

> Չեն ողջունվում. «մոդայիկ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի» ներդրումը


Ափսոս... Ես էլ ուզում էի մասնակցել...  :Sad: 
Բայց լա՞վ ես մտածել... Պատկերացրու ինչ-որ տարօրինակ արարածների ցեղ, որոնք միայն մեկի օգնությամբ կարող են բազմանալ, իսկ նա չի սիրում հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին՝ ավելի, ատում է նրանց, բնածին զզվանք ունի: Ու ամեն տեսակ փերիներ ու ջրահարսներ տարբեր արքայություններից գալիս են նրան գրգռելու... Ապարդյուն... Դե, շատ բան կարելի ա էդ թեմայով գրել...  :Tongue:  Իսկ դու արգելում ես...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ափսոս... Ես էլ ուզում էի մասնակցել... 
> Բայց լա՞վ ես մտածել... Պատկերացրու ինչ-որ տարօրինակ արարածների ցեղ, որոնք միայն մեկի օգնությամբ կարող են բազմանալ, իսկ նա չի սիրում հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին՝ ավելի, ատում է նրանց, բնածին զզվանք ունի: Ու ամեն տեսակ փերիներ ու ջրահարսներ տարբեր արքայություններից գալիս են նրան գրգռելու... Ապարդյուն... Դե, շատ բան կարելի ա էդ թեմայով գրել...  Իսկ դու արգելում ես...


Դորիան, ֆենտեզին հիմնականում հիմնվում է միֆոլոգիայի ու ֆոլկլյորի վրա, իմ դեպքում՝ հնդկական, արևմտա- ու հյուսիս-եվրոպական, եգիպտական ֆոլկերի վրա: Դրա մեջ հոմոսեքսուալ գործող անձ մտցնելն առնվազն հիմարություն է: Միևնույն ժամանակ ճապոնական կամ հունահռոմեական մշակույթի հետ գործ ունենաու դեպքում առանց հոմոսեքսուալների յոլա չէինք գնա:

----------

Dorian (24.05.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Դորիան, ֆենտեզին հիմնականում հիմնվում է միֆոլոգիայի ու ֆոլկլյորի վրա, իմ դեպքում՝ հնդկական, արևմտա- ու հյուսիս-եվրոպական, եգիպտական ֆոլկերի վրա: Դրա մեջ հոմոսեքսուալ գործող անձ մտցնելն առնվազն հիմարություն է: Միևնույն ժամանակ ճապոնական կամ հունահռոմեական մշակույթի հետ գործ ունենաու դեպքում առանց հոմոսեքսուալների յոլա չէինք գնա:


Իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, որ ասենք Ճապոնիայից կամ "հունահռոմից" այդ հոմոսեքսուալ արարածին տեղափոխեն Եգիպտոս:  :Smile:  Տեղափոխեն հատուկ վարժեցրած գազազած ու կատաղի ասպետները, որոնք ոչ մի մարդակային բան չունեն ու ստեղծված են չարի կողմից, միայն նրա պտուղը Եգիպտոս հասցնելու համար:  Տեղափոխեն հատուկ կոնտեյների մեջ, առասպելական կենդանիներով լծված սայլի միջոցով: Իսկ էնտեղ՝ Եգիպտոսում արքան, գաղտնի ստորգետնյա սրահում պատրաստի էգին... այդ դժբախտ արարածին, որին Ճապոնական գեյը չի ուզելու...  :Think:  Հը՞

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, որ ասենք Ճապոնիայից կամ "հունահռոմից" այդ հոմոսեքսուալ արարածին տեղափոխեն Եգիպտոս:  Տեղափոխեն հատուկ վարժեցրած գազազած ու կատաղի ասպետները, որոնք ոչ մի մարդակային բան չունեն ու ստեղծված են չարի կողմից, միայն նրա պտուղը Եգիպտոս հասցնելու համար:  Տեղափոխեն հատուկ կոնտեյների մեջ, առասպելական կենդանիներով լծված սայլի միջոցով: Իսկ էնտեղ՝ Եգիպտոսում արքան, գաղտնի ստորգետնյա սրահում պատրաստի էգին... այդ դժբախտ արարածին, որին Ճապոնական գեյը չի ուզելու...  Հը՞


Լուրջ մոտեցում չի, Դորիան:

----------


## erewanski

էհ բա հիմա ինչ մտածեցիք?

----------


## Սլիմ

Եթե դեմ չես ես կմասնակցեմ, մտքեր ու ֆանտազիաներ շատ ունեմ, բայց անմշակ են: :Smile:

----------


## Interdenominational

Հետաքրքրեց: Գրանցեք: Շնորհակալություն  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Համահեղինակներին տեղեկացնեմ՝ եթե սցենարի մշակման ընթացքում սկսվեն ուրվագծվել հոլլիվուդյան ոճի միջակություններ - կամավոր դասալքության կդիմեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

*Sisuan, Interdenominational,* ընդունված է))))
*Interdenominational*, իսկ ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես՝ հոլիվուդյան ոճի միջակություններ ասելով:
Հա, ժող, մի բանի համար ներեք) կվալիֆիկացիոն կուրսեր եմ անց կացնելու նախքան սկսելը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա, ժող, մի բանի համար ներեք) կվալիֆիկացիոն կուրսեր եմ անց կացնելու նախքան սկսելը:


Լօլօ: Հարցերը կուղարկե՞ս ինձ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Rhayader

Հարցեր չէ, գրականության ցանկ+թեմատիկ կոնսուլտացիա)))

----------


## Interdenominational

*Rhayader*: Ի նկատի ունեմ, զօրինակ՝ «աշխարհը վաղահաս կործանումից փրկելու» ելած մի խումբ դատարկապորտ ու ցինիկ «ռենջերներ» ու շարքային-գրասենյակային-անփորձ-օրինապահ-զգուշավոր քաղաքացիներ, կամ ` կատաղի փոխհրաձգությունների միջով ճարպկորեն խուսանավող, տափակ հումորով համեմելով ու տեսաբանելով իրադարձությունները՝ «պինդ ընկույզանմաններ»…և այլն: /կարող եք շարունակել տարբերակները/:   :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> *Rhayader*: Ի նկատի ունեմ, զօրինակ՝ «աշխարհը վաղահաս կործանումից փրկելու» ելած մի խումբ դատարկապորտ ու ցինիկ «ռենջերներ» ու շարքային-գրասենյակային-անփորձ-օրինապահ-զգուշավոր քաղաքացիներ, կամ ` կատաղի փոխհրաձգությունների միջով ճարպկորեն խուսանավող, տափակ հումորով համեմելով ու տեսաբանելով իրադարձությունները՝ «պինդ ընկույզանմաններ»…և այլն: /կարող եք շարունակել տարբերակները/:


Ինձ վատ ես ճանաչում))) Էռագոն հո չենք գրում (յախք) :Smile: 
Հերոսներն էլ նախատեսում եմ ավելի խորը ու փիլիսոփայական:
Դու ֆենտեզիից ի՞նչ ես կարդացել:

----------


## Rhayader

Գրականության ցանկ.
Эдгар По - Маска Красной Смерти
Эдгар По - Падение Дома Ашера
Роджер Желязны - Создания Света, Создания Тьмы
Հետո էլի կասեմ))) շատ չի, երեք օրում կարելի է կարդալ:

----------

Loki (17.08.2009)

----------


## Loki

> Эдгар По - Маска Красной Смерти
> Эдгар По - Падение Дома Ашера


Ֆենթզիի հետ էդքան էլ կամ չունի, բայց երկուսն էլ շատ եմ սիրում...

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ էլֆական գետտոներ լինելու ե՞ն  :Jpit: :

----------


## Interdenominational

*Rhayader*: Չեմ կարծում, որ աշխարհին «բանաստեղծորեն» նայելու համար կարիք ունենք ծանոթ լինելու աշխարհահռչակ ու հեղինակավոր բանաստեղծների երկերին  :Wink: 
Իսկ իմ կարդացածս գրականության ժանրային ու ոճական ցանկը ընդգրկուն է: Ժյուլ Վեռնից մինչև Ստրուգացկիները, ԴենԲրաունանմաններից մինչև ամենստվերային ու չգովազդված հեղինակներ…

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ էլֆական գետտոներ լինելու ե՞ն :


Էլֆեր ընդհանրապես չկան (չեմ սիրում դրանց :LOL: )



> *Rhayader*: Չեմ կարծում, որ աշխարհին «բանաստեղծորեն» նայելու համար կարիք ունենք ծանոթ լինելու աշխարհահռչակ ու հեղինակավոր բանաստեղծների երկերին 
> Իսկ իմ կարդացածս գրականության ժանրային ու ոճական ցանկը ընդգրկուն է: Ժյուլ Վեռնից մինչև Ստրուգացկիները, ԴենԲրաունանմաններից մինչև ամենստվերային ու չգովազդված հեղինակներ…


Էսքանից մենակ հասկացա, որ Դեն Բրաունին չես սիրում, ինչն ինքնին շատ լավ ա: Դու իմ ցուցակից ի՞նչ ես կարդացել:

----------

